# String Footed Pigeon #2



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Say hello to unnamed feral pigeon I caught after a failed attempt a week ago. Note the waxy/gummy feathers (gotta crack out the tooth brush and soap)









Both feet were bound and mangled, and his hobbling made it all the more obvious that it was in pain:

























I washed his feet off and carefully removed the strings, which were caked with more of the oily substance. It seems that the strings got caught when he was very young for the most part: the toes just kept growing on either side of the thick chords. More pics in post #2


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Feet after string removal. I'm glad that there was no fresh cuts: The one missing toe must have been docked quite a while ago, and seems to have healed without infection. What concerns me is the right foot's back toe: is that mite damage? I have no clue what's going on there. I also think I may need to make a shoe to help correct the curled toe.


















Other than the foot discomfort, he's got a healthy appetite and otherwise seems to be in good health.

More closer photos of the weird toe tomorrow


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Bless your heart for helping him.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi DB,


Good going..!


For the 'Thumb' - 


Make a small somewhat acute Triangle dubbed at the acute end, out of any regular corrugated Cardboard...which will be just a little less long than her Toes all told would describe.

Notch the Triangle for each Toe Nail.

Fold up some Toilet Paper or Paper Towel into a little 'pad'...and glue or tape this lightly to the 'Shoe'.


The idea is for her Toes to be given a normal spread, and, for her Thumb to only be allowed a little extension, since it has been bound under for who knows how long...so...the rear of the 'Shoe' then will not have it's Toe Nail notch as far out, and the padding will be thick enough to elevate the Foot pad-sole, for the Thumb to be more or less pointing 'down' rather than back.

Thick padding then for the sole of her Foot to be elevated enough.

Micropore Tape is good for this...it is made of paper and it 'breathes'...as all Toes must be Taped into place...and the Whole Taped on well enough to stay.

If having none, maybe use Gauze and some Tape over that.


After several days, a new Shoe would be made, which extends the 'Thumb' a little more 'back' and out...etc...till after say, a week and a half or so, and maybe one more progressive Shoe, the Thumb is moved to be pointing out and back normally, on it's Shoe for that...and that Shoe left on for three or four days...

Once it is removed then, see how things are, and or if it needs to be on a while longer or not.


Best wishes!


Phil
lv


Scab is from walking on her bent under Thumb...not from 'Mites'...Lol...


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow - you are an expert now - eh ! Great job of removal there Go w\ the antibiotic\anti-inflammatory\external topical regimen again - along with the 'boot' or 'snowshoe' for the foot - and she\he should come outta this alright !


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

DanceBiscuit,
Great job! Very well done with expertise and love.  Wish you both good luck, peace, YaSin


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

funny anecdote: StringFoot 2 will readily fly away if I simply look at her, and will sometimes greet me with a smart wing snap to the face when I attempt to 'burrito' her to examine her feet, yet as I type this, its the second time she chose to perch on my head, haha. (she also has yet to poop on it)

I have a short shift today, which offers me enough time afterwards to pick up some medical tape to make a shoe. I explained the process to her and I think we're both ready to get this party started 


Thank you everyone for the kind words, I really appreciate, and will continue to update as always  lots of love to everyone at Pigeon-Talk!


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I have never seen a feral that would adapt to a human so fast let alone perch on a humans head. I am wondering if this bird was someones pet,and the string was attached to keep the pigeon home,and the pigeon broke the string and flew away. Just a thought.
Kurps


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Great job, DanceBiscuit! Those poor little feet--ouch.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

'Micropore' Tape is my favorite for everything...3/8ths inch wide...make of opaque paper...thin...99 Cents-a-Roll at any Home Medical Supply Store.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

M Kurps said:


> I have never seen a feral that would adapt to a human so fast let alone perch on a humans head. I am wondering if this bird was someones pet,and the string was attached to keep the pigeon home,and the pigeon broke the string and flew away. Just a thought.
> Kurps


I'm not sure, but I kind of doubt it. Seems pretty cruel to tie a pet's feet/foot. The bird is still quite young I think. He also sometimes does a weird growl/bark when I handle him, so I have no clue.

...that being said, he's currently sitting on my speaker watching me type intently.... I have no clue anymore. Perhaps its just a very young feral getting acclimatized to my place *shrug* 

I got paper tape and I'm about to cut it into thinner strips(they only had wide rolls) and get started on shoe #1...will post


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Keep up the good work DanceBiscuit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kurps


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

alright, no photos tonight, the rescue, newly named "Lucy", is camera shy (read: terrified) and getting clear shots at night isn't happening. I'll try again in the morning.

I put quite a lot of padding under her foot to ease the toes back into proper position, we'll see if the 'shoe' lasts the night, hehe


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi DB,


Yahhhhh...first Diorthotic Shoe, padded deeply, just to bring the Thumb to vertical or a little back of vertical...and a few days of that, then see how the mobility is...then onto next Shoe, to bring it back to say 45 degrees or so...less padding of course.


Long as the 'Shoe' fits reasonably well and is not causing pain, notched for the Nails to overhang, they will like it...if possibly that the first Shoe in these instances is the least comfortable of the sequence.


Here is an old image of a Pigeon wearing two such 'Shoes' for gradually returning their had-been-bound-under String Feet 'Thumbs' back to the rear.

This appears to be Shoe No. 2 or maybe 3 in the sequence, and does not show much unfortunately in the image -





Of course, Tape needs to be done lightly so as not to impede Circulation...yet hold well enough for things to be stable.


Shoes can come off also for warm Foot Baths and toe Massages and or topical Ointments as may seem desireable to do, as per the Bird's needs.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

She'll walk with the shoe a bit, but avoids it a lot. I think the cardstock I used is a bit too thick. I'll find something thinner, perhaps standing won't be so awkward. Will update in the morning.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I always just use Cardboard from a regular corrugated Cardboard Box.

Needs to be strong enough not to flex much...so I run the corrugations front to back.

Enough central padding to elevate the Foot for the Thumb to be vertical or a little back of that...which is awkward for the Bird, so, 1st Shoe is usually the least comfortable for them.

You can also bend the 'Shoe' and use minimal padding, for allowing the Thumb to be about vertical for it's first stage or correction...and, tape the bottom of the Shoe then for it to be solid and stable and to not flatten out under their weight.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Alright, this morning I saw that her back toe slipped off of the shoe, so I cut a new shoe out of thinner board, and I think it worked out pretty well. Here are a few pictures of feral stringfoot rescue #2, Lucy, being jaunty:


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi DB,



Cool...

Well, she might not put much weight on it in this phase.

Leave it on till Friday say...then, see how the Thumb is for mobility-extension, and, consider then to do 'Shoe No. 2' for putting the Thumb back to about 45 degrees or so.


Lookin' good!



Phil
Lv


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

It looks like the foot grew deformed since the string got tangled at a young age. I've managed to put shoe #2 on, but there isn't much 'give' to the thumb toe. The foot pad is also deformed because of the way it developed. Seems he has limited control over the toes as well(again, from string damage)


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi DB,



Oh yeahhh...this stuff can take a while...and every one may be different, far as how little or far the Thumb will be able to be moved back at-a-time...


Just bear with it...each successive 'Shoe' accomidating what the Thumb can reasonaby do without pain/strain...Thumb might have been bound under a long time.


Phil
Lv


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Update: It won't be long now before the 'thumb' resumes its natural position. There's deep grooves here and there from the string, but overall no swelling or complications as I see it:


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Woo Hoo!


Looking good!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pdpbison said:


> Woo Hoo!
> 
> 
> Looking good!


Well congrats to you! It worked! Good job. Glad it's doing so well.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

I'll leave it on until he walks 'normally' with it on for a few days, and then see how he fares without it. I don't think he has full control over the toes, but with the toes splayed out like that at least the weight will be distributed...? 

I'll update as always


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You're doing a good job. Maybe some of the use of the toes will return.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

HI DB,



Mmmmm, leave it on for a week...


Then see what you have for him keeping the Toes spread and flat.


Might take a while longer before full mobility and or feeling-reflex is good again.

Maybe some finger diameter lengths of Branch for him to perch on, once the Shoe is off.


Phil
Lv


----------



## ante bozanich (Sep 19, 2006)

Please be careful with doors and windows. They are smart and quick and want to go back home. You don't want her flying away with these shoes on.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

pdpbison said:


> HI DB,
> Maybe some finger diameter lengths of Branch for him to perch on, once the Shoe is off.


Will do.



ante bozanich said:


> Please be careful with doors and windows. They are smart and quick and want to go back home. You don't want her flying away with these shoes on.


Now THAT would be quite the sight for a passerby! Hehe...

Not to worry, all the pidgies are quite safe from 'accidental release'


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

I went to change the shoe to a cleaner/flatter one(the cardboard was getting bent and worn) and after removing the shoe, the toes kinda snapped back to an earlier position. She doesn't have control over the toes, either. I think the string binding happened at an early age and the foot just kept growing in that horrible position, completely distorting the metatarsals and the foot pad. I'm at a loss...

pictures to follow....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's too bad. Maybe nothing short of surgery will help the foot. Poor thing. I'm really sorry. How well does he walk on that foot?


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Very carefuly, but he avoids using it when he can. Its a shame because he was in clear pain when the foot was tangled in string, and it doesn't seem like I've been able to help him out much...

My guess is that the string didn't allow the muscles and tendons to develop properly when he was a younger bird....

Other than that though, he's very lively and curious. Despite being quite terrified of me, he's perched nearby and constantly looking over at what I'm doing, but if I were to look over and start speaking to him, he'd get nervous and fly off, what a silly duck.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Here's the clearest picture of the 'default' toe position. He doesn't stretch the toes out or tries to grasp the towel/his feathers/my hands when I handle him like he does with the other foot. The toes stay immobile:









Here he is standing with his leg up(and yes, that's a papercraft of 'ceiling cat' in the background.)









And here's how it looks when he puts pressure on it. He walks with a slight limp. Things seemed to get better when the shoe was on(and when he was comfortable enough to put weight on it) but now the limp toes are getting in the way again and things are awkward for him:


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

He may always have those toes curled under like that, Dance Biscuit! 

My friend had a feral she called Hopalong, who had the same looking toes. Sure didn't stop him from flying or getting around tho!

I also have a feral who comes to my balcony for any "goodies" I might be willing to put out, whose toes curl under. I call him/her "Curly."

Sending OUR BEST WITH LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi and the gang


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

i'm just a little disapointed that s/he's having nearly the same ammount of discomfort that she had when the string was on....

...it sucks, but should I just leave her be and consider her ready for release? She's fine otherwise


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi DB, 



I'd say, fit a new 'Shoe', and, leave it on for a Month..and then see how things are.


Toes and Thumb m-i-g-h-t just come 'back' enough to allow a normal standing, where, once acheived, things then could improve from there.


Warm Water finger-tip-pad 'massages' might also help, but, of course, one can not do that with the 'Shoe' on...

One other possibility, is do the 'massages' as often as possible, and simply correct the Toes and Thumb manually as often as possible, omitting the 'Shoe', but, this of course is not likely going to be convenient, since it would have to be done many times a day...or constantly.


Anyway, I think it is worth a shot to do a new 'Shoe' and leave it on for a Month...encouraging them to put weight on it, take off aand land, and so on, to encourage improved circulation and slight flexings.



Phil
Lv


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think maybe another shoe for a longer period of time may possibly give the toes longer to stretch out. What have you got to lose? Maybe it just needs more time. Think I'd have to try it first before giving up.


----------

